# Buying a 5d mark ii what should my first L lens should I buy?



## bigdogmn73 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going back and forth on what to buy with my new 5d mark ii. I'm thinking either a 50mm 1.2 or a 50 1.4 and maybe a 24-70 2.8 or 24-105 f/4. So do I go with the top of the line 50mm or maybe a 50 1.4 & 24-105 f/4. I'm mostly shooting portraits of kinds and a general all purpose.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 22, 2011)

Without knowing what you plan to shoot with it, it's hard to make a recommendation, but the 24-105/4L kit is a great deal.


----------



## pelebel (Oct 22, 2011)

You've got 2 choices if you want a walkaround lens. 24-70 and 24-105. If you're gonna shoot movies, the 24-105's IS will help you. If you want to shoot weddings, you NEED that 24-70's F2.8 aperture.

I've got a 24-70 and it's very sharp. Love the lens. But I can't shoot movies without a tripod.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 22, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Without knowing what you plan to shoot with it, it's hard to make a recommendation...



+1

The 50mm f/1.4 is a also good deal. It's not as "solid" as the f/1.2L, but it's small, light and about 1/4 the price. Definitely my favorite and most used lens. It is on my 5D Mark II when I take it out of the bag and when I put it away.


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 22, 2011)

You said portraits, so I would go with the 24-70 and the 50 1.4.


----------



## lukaszb (Oct 22, 2011)

If it supposed to be general/all purpose lens go for 24-105 f/4 and 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm...

24-105/4L is a great general purpose lens, and suitable-ish for portraits. The 50/1.4 is also a good general purpose standard prime, but a bit wide on FF for portraits, unless doing full body or small (2-3) groups. The 85/1.8 may be closer to what you're looking for, and in the same price range. Or if you can stretch the budget, get the spectacular 135/2L; it will give you an awesome portrait lens, and a quite capable telephoto for when 105mm isn't quite long enough.


----------



## Cyclops (Oct 22, 2011)

On my 7D I use a 70-200 F2.8 IS Mark II, I'm using it as my walk around lens - I find it's good exercise, and i use it for portraits, sports, etc,etc. Just need to take a few steps back is all.


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 22, 2011)

Like it's been mentioned; a lot depends on what you're using it for... I have a 28-70 2.8L...father of the 24-70, I suppose... I bought it when I was shooting 25-35 weddings a year; it was/is my favorite lens... Other than the big wide angles inside the church (20-35 2.8L), or shots from the back due to minister regulations (70-200 2.8L), the 28-70 almost never left my camera...

When I buy my first Canon FF digital, the 85 1.2L II will be on the same order... I prefer a slight telephoto for portraiture versus the "look" of a 50mm...

Just a hint - if you're an advocate of UV/Digital filters, don't scrimp on the glass! Buy top shelf for those "L" lenses...

Enjoy that new 5D II!!!


----------



## ianhar (Oct 22, 2011)

24-70 is a good lens. It is very sharp for a zoom lens. I dont own one, i got the old 28-70 but i played with it few times before. 

Whatever it is i will definitely suggest you to go to a camera hire store and hire these lens for few days and see for your self which suit yo better. Other people has their own opinion and thought but it might not be the same as yours.


----------



## barrett14 (Oct 22, 2011)

24-105 is a good walk around lens but my favorite is my 16-35 II


----------



## briansquibb (Oct 22, 2011)

The requirement was stated as portrait. On a ff the best size for the that is from 80-135 (no one tried a 135f2 for portraits?)

On that basis I would suggest the 70-200f2.8 LIS II

The 5DII is a full frame and that would be the equivalent on a 1.6 crop of about 45-130. 

I used to have the 24-105 as my standard walkabout - but now the 70-200 is on about 75% of the time. That said for weddings the 24-105 is my lens of choice for the 5DII and the 70-200 goes on my second camera (7D). I also keep the 17-40 for those occasional wa moments

Brian


----------



## archangelrichard (Oct 23, 2011)

personally I would go with the pair of f 2.8's to 24 - 70 and the 70 - 200; gives you a lot of range, better wide open shooting with better AF performance


----------



## briansquibb (Oct 23, 2011)

The 24-70 has such a bad reputation and the reviewers dont think the 24-70 IQ is any better than the 24-105. With ff the DOF is much shallower so that is not so much of an issue as the 1.6 people think ;D


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Oct 23, 2011)

in my opinion, on the 5D, smack on a 24 - 70 f2.8 and the 50 1.4. however, the 1.2 L is a BIG difference from the 1.4 from what i have seen when it comes to clarity. it really is a beautiful lens. however, the zoom and the 1.2 will cost around the same, so an arm and a leg. but the 1.4 cost under 400 i believe. so it depends your budget but i would go for the 24 - 70 for sure on that full frame because you can go down to 2.8 instead of 4. as for the 50 mm, anything your budget can afford. however, it is full frame, and i do agree with the others. the best portraiture length is around 80 mm or so. so maybe the 24-105 or whatever it was (forgot) would be nice. especially because f4 or 5.6 would give nice clarity. so if youi are really concerned about that 10-15 mm difference of distortion, then go for the f4. 

but my finally opinion would be that try em out. rent the both for a day, and give it a run of your everyday life.


----------



## willrobb (Oct 23, 2011)

The 24-70mm f2.8L is a must if you are doing portraits and need a walk about. I work for different magazines, shoot portraits and weddings, do corporate vents and the lens is on my camera 80% of my working life and it's never let me down in 3 years, the outside has a few scratches and scrapes bit the images are always beautiful. Even for landscapes it's a great lens. 

I bought the 50mm 1.2L last year and use it a lot for portraits as well, if you have the money to spare, I'd say go for it as the image and build quality is amazing, but the weight of that and the 24-70mm also adds up, the 50mm 1.4 is a great lens, much lighter but with the build quality I find that within a year stuff is getting inside my lens, so now I go for the tougher weather sealed L lenses, they last longer.

Happy shooting.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say go with the kit deal and purchase your new 5D2 with the 24/105mm f/4 IS. It's really a worthwhile deal and it's a great "all round" lens to use.

Enjoy your new camera.


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd go 50mm 1.4 and take the money you saved on the 1.2 and buy a 580ex II, even if you already have one another is just that much better.

Learn to use your flash heads, if you haven't already, or it won't matter which lens you get.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Oct 23, 2011)

Just because you have a 5D doesn't mean you _need_ an L lens. And surely if you own a 5D - you should already know what lenses you do and don't need. Do you need 2.8, do you need 105mm, do you need 1.4 etc?

Personally - I think everyone should start with a 50mm f/1.8 because it is stupidly cheap and has excellent image quality.
Then you will know if you need something longer, something wider, something brighter or if you ever use f/1.8.
Better to do that then dish out Â£â‚¬$1000's on lenses you don't need.


----------



## jmh2545 (Oct 23, 2011)

i would recommend the 24-105 f/4. it is a great and highly versatile lens. you would then couple it to the 70-200 f/2.8.


----------



## Aaron78 (Oct 24, 2011)

70-200mm f/2.8L IS MKII, if you can afford it. Unless you need to go pretty wide or pretty long, this lens has you covered, and it's sharp, sharp, sharp! Even though it's on the larger and heavier side, it's my general walk-around lens.


----------



## iaind (Oct 24, 2011)

Most worthwhile deal is 5dII plus 24-105 kit.

Once you evaluate it you can add 50 1.4 and/or 85 1.8 or even 100 2.8 macro if you need a faster prime lens.

Enjoy


----------



## bycostello (Oct 24, 2011)

for versatility i'd get the 24-70...


----------



## briansquibb (Oct 31, 2011)

On a 5DII I would suggest that the two obvious general purpose lens are the 24-105L and the 70-200f/2.8L II. 

Those are the two that I take in my walkabout bag (and also the same two lens with the 7D if I am going out in the coutryside for a walk). A good wa to add is the 17-40f4L.

Brian


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had pretty much every lens mentioned in this thread, I'd suggest the 50mm 1.4 and 24-70 f/2.8 as well. I had the 1.4 before I got the 1.2 and there isn't much of a difference in sharpness, it's more color rendition, bokeh quality, and build quality, but I assure you you'll be happy with the 1.4.
But at the same time, if you can live without autofocus, the Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 is right between Canon's 1.4 and 1.2 in terms of price.

As for the 24-70, the 24-105 is much lighter and the IS works very well, but if you're shooting in low-light the f/4 may start to hurt you. The 24-70 is a great lens though, very sharp for a zoom (although I've had a few copies that weren't so great). 

Don't go crazy buying lenses like I did, I bought a 5DII and had 12 lenses a month later (9 or 10 were L's). All it did was make it harder to them, so I cut my collection down gradually. Just get a couple, learn them, and enjoy!


----------



## EYEONE (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to suggest something that you didn't mention but I think it is a good idea.

Get a 50mm f1.4 and the 135mm f2.0. You've got the 50mm for walk around if that is what you need and you have the 135mm for portraits. Plus you have excellent low light capability on both.


----------



## mreco99 (Nov 3, 2011)

this thread is right up my street, as i will be getting teh 5dm2 + lenses this weekend, i think i will be going for the 70-200 mk2 + 2x converter, canon 17-40mm, and the canon 24-105, and if i can stretch to it, the canon 100mm macro, and really i want a set of cokin P or Z filters, oh and ill need a new backpack. Do you think the local store, jessops, will do a deal? if they dont ill be getting online.
I currently have (amongst others) a tokina 11-16, nice but no award winner, too much CA for one

Cant wait for the 5Dm3 any longer, especially as it might be a year away.


----------



## bornshooter (Nov 3, 2011)

i have a 60d with a 24-70 and a 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 both superb lenses and i have a good ranger covered i am going to go for the 5d mk2 also unless a mk3 is announced tonight  i also have a 50 1.8 too but since i got my L glass its never been used but will keep for backup. i would like to say for portraiture a 70-200 is essential in my and many others opinions


----------



## Bill Pryor (Nov 3, 2011)

I shoot mostly video with my 5DII but some stills. Probably my most used lens is the Zeiss 50 f1.4. Then I use my old Nikkors with adapters, including the 24, 35, 105 and 50 micro. For shooting interviews I have the Canon 70-200 F4. I got that one over the f2.8 because it's lighter in weight and doesn't need a lens support for tripod use. 

Most of what I do is under controlled situations so using primes is fine. But I also do quite a bit of run-'n-gun documentary type things, and while switching out lenses is quick, switching out ND filters adds to the time. I have to take off the lens, put the next lens on, take one or more ND filters off the first lens and put them on the second lens. I use all 77mm filters with stepdown rings, so I don't have to worry about different thread sizes. Most people use a mattebox and 4x4 filters, but to me that adds weight and bulk.

So, because of the doc-style work I do, my next lens will be the 24-105. I started to buy it with the camera for that kit price but didn't. Now I wish I had. It's a great lens if you want to just go out with a single lens. And for a zoom it's nice and sharp and has that great Canon color, much like my ancient Nikkors. For my work, I rarely open up beyond an f4 anyway, unless I really need to blur the background so much that you can't tell what's there. The DOF of the 5D is so shallow that generally I shoot at a 5.6. I think that for most of what I do I could live with the 24-105 and the 50 f1.4 for situations where I need a bigger aperture. 

That's a long winded response, but the point is--what type of work are you doing for the most part? That will determine the best lenses for you. If all i did was location documentary style things, the 24-105 and the 70-200 would be all I'd need. For studio work, dolly shots, Steadicam work, etc., I prefer using primes.


----------



## nebugeater (Nov 3, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Without knowing what you plan to shoot with it, it's hard to make a recommendation, but the 24-105/4L kit is a great deal.



If you look at the SUBJECT line the question is answered


----------



## aldvan (Nov 3, 2011)

Since you are asking for an advice of this kind, I'm sure you haven't already a personal style or a personal approach to the photography, and I guess you are looking for one.
In this case I strongly suggest to you not to go for the usual suspects, like general purpose zoom like 24-105 or 24-70 or a standard 50. Try a long tele prime or zoom, or a very short WA or WA zoom, may be a shift WA or a fisheye. Don't forget that photography, out of some professional fields, is matter of interpretation of reality. Behind a long tele, or a short WA, you have to select or incorporate things in a way very different from the regular perception. It will be a very satisfying and crative experience, much more intriguing then just taking the usual portraits of wives and kids...


----------



## Meh (Nov 3, 2011)

nebugeater said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Without knowing what you plan to shoot with it, it's hard to make a recommendation, but the 24-105/4L kit is a great deal.
> ...



I read bvukich's comment to mean what type of photography/subjects the poster plans to shoot, not which body as indicated in the SUBJECT line.


----------



## elflord (Nov 3, 2011)

bigdogmn73 said:


> I'm going back and forth on what to buy with my new 5d mark ii. I'm thinking either a 50mm 1.2 or a 50 1.4 and maybe a 24-70 2.8 or 24-105 f/4. So do I go with the top of the line 50mm or maybe a 50 1.4 & 24-105 f/4. I'm mostly shooting portraits of kinds and a general all purpose.



Some portrait primes:

Canon 135mm f/2L
Canon 85mm f/1.2L
Sigma 85mm f/1.4L

These are lenses in the classic portrait focal lengths. The Sigma and the 135 are both quite affordable ($1000US), Canon's lens is more expensive. Of course there's Canon's 50mm and 35mm L lenses, but these aren't really "portrait" focal lengths (though still great for people photos)

Re choosing a zoom lens, if you're photographing people most of the time, I'd suggest the faster lens over the extra zoom range. The extra stop is much more useful than extra range.


----------

